# Sentra De-Construction



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As some of you know, my Sentra was broken into a few weeks ago.
We are in the process of replacing/rebuilding her at this time.
I thought I'd share a few pics...

Just one of many payments 









Gotta love the Benji on the lip :cheers:








little bit of fiberglass dust added for good measure :fluffy:

Key lock damage.
This (and a litle bit more) damage is what ended up costing the most.
Because we had custom paint that could not be matched the enitre car has to be re-sprayed.









A few interior shots. Not so pretty now is she?
















trunk...









Hey, where are the bumpers?


























Oh, there they are 










Stay _tuned_


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn man...i never heard about this


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

did they take your corbeau's too?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

that blows incredibly, never a shortage of assholes in the world for sure. hope you get it back ready to show again soon. what i hope for even more is you find out who did it, so you can beat thier skull with a baseball bat.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn Sean im sorry bro. i hope everything turns out okay


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, it's a bummer...

Our insurance is taking care of everything (close to $11k)

The seats were not stolen, but they were damaged a bit.

Needless to say, she will be quite a bit different when everything is done. We are taking our time, and doing things right. Looks like she will be back early this summer.

I'll keep ya' posted


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so I assume you had your car covered under some serious "show car" insurance?? Because I know "normal" policies won't cover half of that shit. What's your secret


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yea, it's a bummer...
> 
> Our insurance is taking care of everything (close to $11k


how much of that is just paint and body work


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I feel u 1clnb14.....Tomorrow I have to replace my windshield and I have to repaint the front bumper .BTW can u de me a favor.What color is ur car .I planning to paint my car.
Thanks in advance


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn I didnt hear about that also. What all was stolen?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damnit. im starting to get scared. everyone is either crashing, or being damaged/broken into. not cool damnit. 

i cant believe people mang, some just suck, and should be wiped out. did they find the guy/s? i noticed all the dusting for prints around the locks, and on the LED bar in your trunk...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

also, do i count $4,009 on that hood?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn that really sux, good thing your insurance covers your mods.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What pisses me off the most is knowing that some assfucks were trolling through my baby without any regard for her. Hell, I'm cautious about _anyone_ around my car....

We have GEICO for both cars and renters insurance. We are both over 25 with no marks on our record. When we started seriously modding the car we contacted our insurance and discussed our situation with them. 
We have itemized coverage that covers anything bolted/affixed to the car. 
It raised our deductible quite a bit, but it is very worth it. I think it was easier to get this coverage because it is not our primary car.

Because of this break in, we are moving into a place that has a private 2 car garage. This happened in a "secure", underground, gated apartment garage...

We are also looking into gettting the Sentra insured through a custom car insurnace company. 

Not much was stolen, as we think they were scared away by something.
2 other cars were broken into and 2 others were stolen. We think that my car was the last to be hit. The head unit/screen was taken, along with the PS2 remote, 10 disc CD changer, 10 CD's, the cup holder, etc....
Other things were damaged...the seats, paint, door, center consol, etc...

The estimate for the paint and body work was over $7200.00
They are pulling the windows and doors. This is a serious re-spray.

The paint color was OEM Nissan cloud white with a custom (not weighed) 3 stage pearl (red, platinum, and violet). 
I doubt it will be that color when we are done 

I don't think they will find the guys who did it. We think that there were at least 4 - 5 people, and it was very likely set up or scouted by a resident of the apartments I live at...

Not really sure how much is on the hood in that shot...I think it was what was left after we paid the deposit.

We are going to be taking some interesting pics this weekend. I'll post em' up next week in this thread.

Stay _tuned_


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the car. Mine was broken into about 4 months ago and I got a new alarm with a pager up to 3000 feet. When the alarm goes off my pager goes off. Hope the rebuild goes good for you.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn man, sorry to hear about that. Just look at it this way.. You can come out this summer bigger and better, with some new goodies :cheers:


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Everyone keep their eyes open for this kinda stuff being sold, either online or in the area if you live in the area there. I know I'll keep my eyes open on ebay and wherever else I might find Classified add type stuff.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn. Sorry to hear about something like this. That truly sucks. I guess the only thing you can do is come back stronger than last time. I know the feeling all too well and hearing of it happening to someone else just brings it all back. Good luck with version 2.0. :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh believe me, she will be better than ever.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

You gonna shave the door locks this time and get poppers?

sucks but at least Geico got your back and isnt dicking around.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No need for poppers if you just shave the locks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shave the handles too


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not going to let the cat outta the bag....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Give her boost!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In time...

I'm looking at spending close to $10k when I do boost it, so that might be a little down the road.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how in the world can it be that much? do you pay other people that much to put it in? fuck that...cant you and some friends put it in?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> how in the world can it be that much? do you pay other people that much to put it in? fuck that...cant you and some friends put it in?



You have no clue.... :fluffy: 


I am going to be doing 99% of it myself.

It won't be your average swap....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> how in the world can it be that much? do you pay other people that much to put it in? fuck that...cant you and some friends put it in?


Fuck I could spend $10K on a GA turbo car without getting too creative, Easily way over that on an SR20. Manifold and turbo over $4K alone on the SR 

Oh and I hate to see shit like this happen, hope it works out bro. 

Is that a tranny or oil cooler I see up front?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Fuck I could spend $10K on a GA turbo car without getting too creative, Easily way over that on an SR20. Manifold and turbo over $4K alone on the SR
> 
> Oh and I hate to see shit like this happen, hope it works out bro.
> 
> Is that a tranny or oil cooler I see up front?


Yea, my plans for the swap are not going to be cheap, that's for sure.

Thanks, and it does look like it will work out. Insurance covered everything with out any bitching. 
The car will miss Hot Import Nights, which kind of sucks as I was trying to land a couple sponsors. With the changes we are making I hope it will land me a couple/few.

I think you are seeing the A/C condensor 
I do have plans for a A/T tranny cooler and a power steering cooler 

Last weekends progress....

Hey, something is missing!









There it is!










Stay _tuned_


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........omg your goin RB arent you..................


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nope, hes going Vg30dett Mid engine


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> nope, hes going Vg30dett Mid engine


Then I can fit a 2 person hot tub in the engine bay :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

HOw about a lil hint?........lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if its a spec v "motor", im gonna be mad...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yo how long it take you to pull that engine?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The motor was pulled in less than 3 hours. We took our time...


My only hint...it will not be a Spec V motor going into it... :fluffy:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

u know what Sean... i have a feeling that ur gonna stuff in an SR16VE<<< thats not the average swap


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope I don't disappoint...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> My only hint...it will not be a Spec V motor going into it... :fluffy:


thank god.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn Sean, I can't believe what happened, does the parking garage cover and of the damages? What security did you have on the car???

I hope they didn't steal or damage the tails/bar. I think I saw it in the pic. Well at least it's gonna be better than before and you're covered. Would be ashame if it was all a loss.

It is true, everyone seems to b getting into wrecks and getting shit stolen. At least it turned out for the better for both of us. Thank god for coverage, you jus can't expect these things. Definately get a nice secure garage to keep that thing, I couldn't imagine if they stole the entire car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It was in a gated underground garage at me apartment. We are supposed to have a "security" team, but they are worthless, and unaccountable. My alarm did go off, but only for a few seconds I bet...
My car also sports and Auto-Loc.
I have plans for an upgraded alarm after the new work is done.

I don't think they were interested in the entire car, as it would be hard to move the Sentra specific items. They were after the system, the seats and the wheels...
They ended up with 1 out of 3....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> It was in a gated underground garage at me apartment. We are supposed to have a "security" team, but they are worthless, and unaccountable. My alarm did go off, but only for a few seconds I bet...
> My car also sports and Auto-Loc.
> I have plans for an upgraded alarm after the new work is done.
> 
> ...


well, if there's all that "security," maybe you should sue the garage for a little bit. 1. they are responsible for the car if it's supposed to be a secure area, 2. it would encourage them to beef up security so something like this doesn't happen again (even if it's someone else's car)

Also, I'm not sure what security you had, but I think DEI offers some sort of stolen/damaged property coverage for people with their systems. So no fingerprints were found? I wish they would get their asses caught. Makes me wanna set up boobie traps around my car at night


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In our lease it states that neither the complex nor the security team are liable...

You will find that in most cases, they cover thier asses on this shit.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> My only hint...it will not be a Spec V motor going into it... :fluffy:


Come to the darkside!!!
Turbocharged VE sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> also, do i count $4,009 on that hood?


I see $3,689


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I see $3,689



way too much free time on your hands... haha


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> In our lease it states that neither the complex nor the security team are liable...
> 
> You will find that in most cases, they cover thier asses on this shit.


so why the security


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So they can give you the false sence of being secure, so you will want to live there.
I wouldnt doubt that the security team wasnt in on it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> So they can give you the false sence of being secure, so you will want to live there.



Ding!Ding!Ding! We have a WINNA! 


I'm so glad that we are moving out.

I don't know how many more under construction pics I will be posting. I don't want to give away what we are doing... :fluffy:


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

holy shiet man..that totally sucks ass..luckily your insurance didn't bitch about it..when my buddies GSR got jacked..and stripped..he didnt get shiet for his system/exhaust/headers/intake/wheels..bitch ass allstate..anyways...hope everything works out for you..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damnitt man, the suspence is killing me. So how long do you think the whole swap is going to take you? Well, pretty much when do we get to see some NEW PICS. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It could be a while 

I want to go up to the shop this eveing to strip down the car even more.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I have plans for an upgraded alarm after the new work is done.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

about alarm systems..i think the one my buddy got was a Clifford..but i'd have to 2x check..but anyways..his also features the paging system along with GPS tracking so if the entire car gets stolen the police can track it..also he was telling me about if he locked his keys in the car he can call his Car Alarm Company to have them remotely unlock the car..pretty scary but he told me they check the ESN number of the phone call or something..oh well..just an idea..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I'm looking into either a Compustar set-up, or some other pager system.


----------

